# Audio Drop Outs Only with Satellite Radio (cold weather)



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Others have had similar problems with Cold weather and the radio. Why not review the Audio sections here, even try the search box


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cold Morning - Radio Not Functioning


I have a 2013 1LT Auto, no other packages with 4800 miles. This morning it was -18° on my way to work (NE Iowa), and my radio was not working at all. I turned the volume all the way up, tried multiple channels, etc. There was no output from the radio. Has anyone else experienced this? My aux...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Others have had similar problems with Cold weather and the radio. Why not review the Audio sections here, even try the search box


I did, without success. Checked again and found a single thread, mine from 3 years ago. Only suggestion was to reauthorize radio which was not very helpful.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dhartsock said:


> I did, without success. Checked again and found a single thread, mine from 3 years ago. Only suggestion was to reauthorize radio which was not very helpful.


I knew I had read your post before as I don't go anywhere else for my CRUZE News & Information! We have seen posts about the antenna being loose, this doesn't sound like that?


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

No, doesn't sound like a loose antenna. In 3 years I really have not heard of someone with a similar problem. Guess about the only left to do is ask the techs to check the connections to see if they seem sound, or maybe they can replace them?


----------

